# What's Your Favorite Weather for GOlf?



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Mine is mid day, partly overcast, 68 degrees out, light wind on a weekday that I have off and everyone else in town has to work.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

80-85*. Overcast sky, light breeze. If I'm golfing in those conditions, I am destined to have a good round.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

6:30-7:00, 68-75 degrees, sun's just starting to rise, not a sound other then those things that make the golf course their home. Nobody in front of you and nobody behind, frankly with these conditions its really not all that important that I have a Whoopie round.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I like cloudy or over cast 65°-70°. One day I really want to get out at like 6 am when there is no people so I can get pratice in. Today would have been almost cold it was a cool 48° this morning according to my thermometer


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Early morning...still a lil chilly outside, can smell the freshly cut fairways and greens, as the sun rises.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm with 65 and Foster.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Fine, cool, slightly breezy early afternoon and like TMC: a weekday that I have off and everyone else in town has to work!


----------



## beachbuzzard (Jun 14, 2007)

Sunny, early AM, in the 60s rising into the 70s, low humidity (which can be nasty here in the east). With one of the first groups, just cruising along on a 3:45-4:00 pace. Little or no wind... maybe a little breeze as it warms up. Ahhhh... that's heaven!

The very one thing I hope to avoid during a round of golf isn't even rain... it's high wind. I can't stand when it blows much over 10-15 mph or so. Changes the flight of the ball too much.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

bright sunny autumn afternoons where a long sleeve shirt is just barely enough. ahh, late september saturdays after hawkeyes won, that's the stuff of daydreams...

a close second... summer twilight, ~78 degrees and dropping after a low humidity day (midwestern US)... teeing off about 5 hours before dark on a weekday with just enough breeze to keep the bugs at bay.


early in the morning is good too, ditto the fresh-cut grass, but i don't like dodging the lawnmowers and adjusting for changing greens as they dry...


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I like warmer weather for some reason. I'm gonna go with, 85 and sunny, no wind, but on a day after it rains so the greens are still a little soft


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Because of back problems, I used to prefer later morning so I had time to warm up and stretch. I used to like the hotter weather of summer because I felt it let me be more flexible. Recently though, it seemed so hot and humid, just unbearably uncomfortable, that I think I understand why some people around here don't play golf during the summer.

One of the other things I used to like was to cut the grass before playing golf. I was convinced that the vibration from riding the mower for an hour loosened up my back and let me play better from the first tee. That was also a reason to play later. Now we have a lawn service cut the grass... bad mistake on my part.

Yesterday, for the first time in a long time, I teed off very early, 7:32 AM, and remembered part of the reason I didn't like early tee times at this particular course. The first few holes are at such angles to the sun that it puts it in your face from one side or the other and it's REALLY hard to see where the ball is going. On the other hand, the course was nearly empty and we played in about three hours and twenty minutes. That might be a good trade, huh?


----------

